# Anyone familiar with old Alpine 7618 cassette deck?



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

I have an alpine 7618 cassette / cd control / preamp deck that I have had in several cars and love. I have it hooked up with a newer cd changer that uses the 6 pin DIN cable for signal and control. This leaves a pair of rca inputs used with changers that had rca outs in addition to the DIN.
What i am wondering is if there is a way to select the rca inputs, with the changer still hooked up. I would like to hook my ipod up to these if possible. Did alpine make a non ai-net aux inpit module at any point?
thanks for your help.


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Anyone familiar with old Alpine 7618 cassette deck? (tomasepley)*

I just found this which would be perfect, except that it is for ai-net.
http://store.myradiostore.com/alpaiaux.html
They have an adaptor for m-bus, but you can't use the changer at the same time...


----------



## Realtech (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Anyone familiar with old Alpine 7618 cassette deck? (tomasepley)*

Alpine made an adapter for your situation. Model number is 3915 or 3917 .... somethin like that. It was a box 2 inches-square with a 10 pin din input, for the newer M-Bus style cable (the one with the audio cables inside it) and a 6 pin din w 2 rca outputs hanging out the other side. 
Call an Alpine dlr and see they might be able to order or dig one up. A long time Alpine dealer that is NOT a chain might have one stashed away somewhere. Chains tend to be quicker about turning over obsolete inventory.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Anyone familiar with old Alpine 7618 cassette deck? (Realtech)*

Note: A 4913 adapter is NOT required when
using a CD Shuttle equipped with an
8-Pin DIN Cable only (5957, 5952V).

yet I am not sure you can do what you want to do without making a home Brew RCA break-out box for a Ipod.


_Modified by Non_Affiliated at 6:51 PM 2-10-2004_


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Anyone familiar with old Alpine 7618 cassette deck? (Non_Affiliated)*

Thanks for the info. Is there a possibility that there is a 2 source a-bus selector box? Yeah, I realize that I am getting into making something custom, which i might be able to do.
Also, how do I know if the 7618 is versatile link compatible? that seems to be a deciding factor if some adaptors will work. Seems not, but I have read that there might be a way to hack it to make it work.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Anyone familiar with old Alpine 7618 cassette deck? (tomasepley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomasepley* »_Thanks for the info. Is there a possibility that there is a 2 source a-bus selector box? Yeah, I realize that I am getting into making something custom, which i might be able to do.
Also, how do I know if the 7618 is versatile link compatible? that seems to be a deciding factor if some adaptors will work. Seems not, but I have read that there might be a way to hack it to make it work.

Well if you have the RCA input for a Old M-Bus changer it souldn't matter what the input is. The issue is just if you want a Ipod, and a changer on the input you'll need to build something that will break out the the inputs from one to another while you change the sources.


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Anyone familiar with old Alpine 7618 cassette deck? (Non_Affiliated)*

Thanks for the info. Is there a possibility that there is a 2 source a-bus selector box? Yeah, I realize that I am getting into making something custom, which i might be able to do.
Also, how do I know if the 7618 is versatile link compatible? that seems to be a deciding factor if some adaptors will work. Seems not, but I have read that there might be a way to hack it to make it work.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Anyone familiar with old Alpine 7618 cassette deck? (tomasepley)*

Could you please explain A-Bus, or do you mean Ai-net?


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Anyone familiar with old Alpine 7618 cassette deck? (Non_Affiliated)*

Oops, i meant m-bus the whole time. To the best of my limited knowledge, m-bus is the old protocol for control of alpine components. It is similar to ai-net, and was used for the same functions but is less flexible. Here is a techy exploration of it:
http://joerg.hohensohn.bei.t-online.de/mbus/


----------



## 7618 alpine (Jan 16, 2021)

So I just ran into this conversation and I wondering what your outcome was I have a 7618 I’d like to link through Aux to my phone ... any updates or videos of it would be appreciated... thanks


----------



## McFlyMarty (May 31, 2019)

This a pull out or face off unit?


----------

